# Mogadore ice



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Anybody been on Mogadore today ? I'm thinking about hitting it this evening . I'm wondering how messy it is ?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I was on the East end, spudded my way out to the middle, very little water laying the ice it all soaked up and made slush out of the top 4", it's hard ice underneath, never got the spud to go through even after 6-7 hits.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Decent ice today. A few sketchy dark spots from old drill holes,but i had bout 8"


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Two guys off second island west of 43 this afternoon. Assume out of 43 boat launch area. Ice appeared slushy. This was before the rain though.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone been by Mogadore, even just driving by lately? I'm just wondering if there is any open water around the edges yet? I'd say I'm sorry you ice fishing guys are losing your ice, but there is supposed to be a bass tournament on Moggie on the 29th, and I'm wondering if the water has started opening up yet?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> ...there is supposed to be a bass tournament on Moggie on the 29th,...


Could go either way. Upper 60's called for tomorrow will move things along but then most of the week after that shows upper 20's at night. That was the forecast though for last week too and it didn't go that way at all. Ice hasn't been anywhere as thick as this season for over 35 years. Will be interesting to see how long before it all melts.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

nixmkt said:


> Ice hasn't been anywhere as thick as this season for over 35 years. Will be interesting to see how long before it all melts.


24" on Erie last year-didn't get there this year but close. Maybe not in the local(Akron) area?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> 24" on Erie last year-didn't get there this year but close. Maybe not in the local(Akron) area?


Yes, was referring to the local (Akron) area in a thread specifically about the ice on Mogadore (Title - Mogadore ice). Ice on Mogadore (and in the local Akron area) hasn't been as thick as this season since 1977 or 78. "Anywhere" related to the numeric ice thickness, not geographic location.


----------

